# Hedgehog hotel



## Chiko (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering, does anyone know any hedgehog hotel so that i can leave my hedgehog when i am going back to Malaysia during summer. Right know i am in warsaw, Poland.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Your best bet would probably be boarding him at the vet's, or finding a friend or family member you trust to take care of him correctly while you're gone. Other than that, I don't know that there'd be a lot of pet boarding facilities that would know how to take care of a hedgehog or accept one for boarding.


----------

